# Tesla employee offered $1,000,000 to be the insider on a ransom job



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

https://news.clearancejobs.com/2020/08/26/company-insider-works-with-fbi-to-turn-the-tables-on-russias-million-dollar-attempt-to-hijack-the-network/


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Bet he gets a raise....and a new car.

Regards, Mike


----------

